# Impossible To Root C Spire 2.3.5 Gingerbread On Galaxy S I500



## jane deaux

I guess a way just doesn't exist for my phone.

Things I've tried unsuccessfully:


DoomLorD.zip (every version) (Unable to copy SU files, reboot.....not rooted)
OneClick (every version)
Gingerbreak ( '' )
z4 
SDK with adb recovery (E:signature verification failed)
Odin (will not recognize my phone in download mode) 
Cannot get heimdall(sp) do download.? probably couldnt use it anyway.

I thought to wait on a rooted ICS version, and would love to flash that to my phone, but have no ODIN!







Go figure.

Anyway, I guess there is just not a way to do my phone. It resists all methods. Does anyone else with a i500 Showcase on the kies update to gingerbread 2.3.5 have this problem? Is this Cspire gingerbread unhackable?


----------



## larryp1962

When to have phone connected trying to use ODIN ,, do you have the battery pulled?? And click the down botton on volume? that puts you into download mode

oh by the way ... ics is pre rooted


----------



## dean.d

If Odin doesn't recognize your phone, you more than likely need the driver which you can find on the Samsung website. After the driver is installed, flash a recovery (I chose voodoo red version) via odin. There are links in the stickies to get you where you need to go. After that, you're free to flash anything you want. If you want to stay stock try and find a flashable root package which contains the super user.apk and SU binary. After that, you're rooted. If you need more help, I'll see what I can do. This is what I did after I updated via kies mini.


----------



## StuckInMemphis

jane deaux said:


> I guess a way just doesn't exist for my phone.
> 
> Things I've tried unsuccessfully:
> 
> DoomLorD.zip (every version) (Unable to copy SU files, reboot.....not rooted)
> OneClick (every version)
> Gingerbreak ( '' )
> z4
> SDK with adb recovery (E:signature verification failed)
> Odin (will not recognize my phone in download mode)
> Cannot get heimdall(sp) do download.? probably couldnt use it anyway.
> 
> I thought to wait on a rooted ICS version, and would love to flash that to my phone, but have no ODIN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> Anyway, I guess there is just not a way to do my phone. It resists all methods. Does anyone else with a i500 Showcase on the kies update to gingerbread 2.3.5 have this problem? Is this Cspire gingerbread unhackable?


To root the stock EI20 (http://forum.xda-dev...=1139835&page=5) follow instructions from dgl3906464 on page 5. It worked for me. Had to install Busybox separately after previous step in order for wireless tether to work properly. This will give you stock C-Spire 2.3.5 rooted working 100%.


----------



## Bigmike

Download the latest drivers from Samsung website and then Odin the cwm4.tar fixed for cm7 found on the cmwiki...from there flash as you please. I was one stuck in this same instance, had to dl the c spire drivers for ei20 instead of the mesmerize ones to get Odin to recognize the 2.3.5 stock.


----------



## zerocool

Bigmike said:


> Download the latest drivers from Samsung website and then Odin the cwm4.tar fixed for cm7 found on the cmwiki...from there flash as you please. I was one stuck in this same instance, had to dl the c spire drivers for ei20 instead of the mesmerize ones to get Odin to recognize the 2.3.5 stock.


Agreed. Concentrate on getting ODIN to work and all your problems are solved after that. You can go backwards, forwards (or left and right) after you have the proper drivers for the showcase and ODIN works.


----------



## jane deaux

Okay, I am focusing on getting the drivers to work for Odin. I had installed these drivers before. Perhaps I need to clean it all up, uninstall everything and reinstall drivers?

After Odin begins to work do I need to use the sdk manager? Or is there another way to just use Odin to flash and root?

Also, I don't know if this matters, but Odin does give me a com if my phone is in regular running mode. It's only when the phone is in recovery mode that it won't recognize it. I did reinstall the cspire drivers and still nothing.


----------



## m0r0n3s

If nothing else works, you could get an Ubuntu Live CD (or any other distribution) to boot into linux, download and install heimdall so you can flash your phone without worrying for drivers


----------



## jane deaux

I just cannot get this phone to do anything. grrr. Odin still doesn't recognize. I've recently reset the entire phone. I just reinstalled cspire drivers from samsung website. Rebooted computer. ect. Odin still not working, with or without the battery.

If I use someones linux machine, and figure out heimdall, will that be easier?

I'd really like this working so I can get a custom rom. ICS of some sort hopefully like I said.

What do you mean ICS is pre-rooted? The provider update is pre-rooted?


----------



## zerocool

jane deaux said:


> Okay, I am focusing on getting the drivers to work for Odin. I had installed these drivers before. Perhaps I need to clean it all up, uninstall everything and reinstall drivers?
> 
> After Odin begins to work do I need to use the sdk manager? Or is there another way to just use Odin to flash and root?
> 
> Also, I don't know if this matters, but Odin does give me a com if my phone is in regular running mode. It's only when the phone is in recovery mode that it won't recognize it. I did reinstall the cspire drivers and still nothing.


What version of Windows? XP, Vista, 7, and 32 or 64 bit. You need the Samsung drivers for it, not the ones from Cspire. There are drivers that work with the phone while it is booted (and as you said that part works) from Cspire, but you need the drivers that operate the phone in bootloader mode. Remove battery, hold volume down and insert usb cable connected to PC. You should see a giant yellow triangle and the Android guy if successful. You'll see your PC searching for drivers after you are in download mode.
No SDK Manager needed. Just Samsung drivers for galaxy phone for your version of Windows. Also, I found Odin 1.7 was more reliable for me (using Win 7, 64bit). Once you have those installed Odin will show an active COM for the phone. From there flash a recovery and/or ROM package of your choice. I prefer Awesome Sauce!


----------



## jane deaux

Okay, I am making progess! I think. I have a yellow download screen that I haven't seen before. Now I still can't get the right drivers to install. But this is a start!

I am on windows 7.


----------



## jane deaux

OKAY!!!! I have a :com yellow box! Now what? Im so excited I've forgotten what order to go in now.

BTW, I installed drivers using kies mini. Plugged my phone in, went in download mode several times. Opened Odin and it was working!


----------



## jane deaux

Well, seems I am stuck again. Cannot figure out how to get awesome sauce or any other custom rom on my phone. I've applied from sd card and that fails, and I cannot get odin to even see the files. Where to next?


----------



## larryp1962

jane deaux said:


> Well, seems I am stuck again. Cannot figure out how to get awesome sauce or any other custom rom on my phone. I've applied from sd card and that fails, and I cannot get odin to even see the files. Where to next?


What exactly are you trying to do?

Are you just trying to root your phone? Or are you planning on flashing a certain rom?

Have you installed a CWM recovery?


----------



## jane deaux

I was planning on just rooting, but then decided that trying a custom rom might be nice. Either way at this point would be okay. I did get cwm recovery installed and the red recovery screen comes up. It has something about voodoo lagfix as well. I can't figure out what to do with the zip files in Odin or in the recovery. They aren't working either way. In cwm recovery it says E: cant open .zip (bad)


----------



## jane deaux

Ok, great, tried the Noobs Guide to Installing Awesome Sauce, and now my phone won't power on after flashing EH09. :/

I can still get into download mode. That's a plus right?

**Edit edit...

I flashed EE25 for showcase and now am back to what looks like I had when i bought the phone a year ago. But its on and working. I'd still like to flash awesome sauce or another custom rom, but am scared now.


----------



## zerocool

jane deaux said:


> Ok, great, tried the Noobs Guide to Installing Awesome Sauce, and now my phone won't power on after flashing EH09. :/
> 
> I can still get into download mode. That's a plus right?
> 
> **Edit edit...
> 
> I flashed EE25 for showcase and now am back to what looks like I had when i bought the phone a year ago. But its on and working. I'd still like to flash awesome sauce or another custom rom, but am scared now.


Don't be scared...i always go back to ee25 and then forward when trying new things. You must let ee25 boot one time before going to eh09. Also, select repartition oh ee25, but NOT on eh09.
Once on eh09, Get CWM odined to your phone. Get whatever flavor rom and put it on your SD	card. If AS, download it to your SD and then boot to recovery mode. Choose install zip from another location in CWM, and then browse to AS 10.x.
Besure you wipe cache and stuff first though...make for less problems later!
Always remember, if you can get to Download mode, don't be afraid to flash!

Hope that helped. Go for the Sauce!


----------



## jane deaux

uhoh....

flashed EE25 again, after several attempts at other things. TW launcher kept force closing. Updated to gingerbread via kies mini, Samsung bootscreen loading over and over again.


----------



## jane deaux

zerocool said:


> Don't be scared...i always go back to eh09 and then forward when trying new things. You must let eh09 boot one time before going to ee25. Also, select repartition oh eh09, but NOT on ee25.
> Once on ee25, Get CWM odined to your phone. Get whatever flavor rom and put it on your SD	card. If AS, download it to your SD and then boot to recovery mode. Choose install zip from another location in CWM, and then browse to AS 10.x.
> Besure you wipe cache and stuff first though...make for less problems later!
> Always remember, if you can get to Download mode, don't be afraid to flash!
> 
> Hope that helped. Go for the Sauce!


eh09 won't boot at all.


----------



## zerocool

jane deaux said:


> eh09 won't boot at all.


Read my post above again..i edited because I botched the order of files. Need my cup of java...


----------



## jane deaux

Okay, flashed EE25 again, booted it. It is still force closing the twlauncher. Flashing again with Odin 1.7 and EE25.

flashed again, same thing happening with twlauncher. Still going to try flashing eh09 now. Just to give it a shot. again.


----------



## GBL50

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10451-rooting-mesmerize-234-or-235/

try this,
while flashing files in Odin have your battery out and phone in download mode.

If this doesn't work I have something at home that will. And yes I rooted EI20 if you were wondering, you just need the correct files that are floating around.


----------



## zerocool

jane deaux said:


> Okay, flashed EE25 again, booted it. It is still force closing the twlauncher. Flashing again with Odin 1.7 and EE25.
> 
> flashed again, same thing happening with twlauncher. Still going to try flashing eh09 now. Just to give it a shot. again.


You repartioned on ee25? That fixes all errors i've ever had. And I've tried some strange things.


----------



## livinsac

jane deaux said:


> Okay, flashed EE25 again, booted it. It is still force closing the twlauncher. Flashing again with Odin 1.7 and EE25.
> 
> flashed again, same thing happening with twlauncher. Still going to try flashing eh09 now. Just to give it a shot. again.


You could try doing factory reset from default recovery after flashing ee25 through odin. I think i remember having to do that before on my phone.


----------



## jane deaux

here's where I am. I flashed powerwashed, liked it except there was no 3g. And I really like the pulldown menu to have the option to turn 3g on and off and this rom didn't. So I do factory reset. Still on powerwashed with no 3g.


----------



## larryp1962

jane deaux said:


> here's where I am. I flashed powerwashed, liked it except there was no 3g. And I really like the pulldown menu to have the option to turn 3g on and off and this rom didn't. So I do factory reset. Still on powerwashed with no 3g.


Did you dial *228


----------



## jane deaux

I didn't dial *228. I'll try that.

Is eh09 the only way to get awesome sauce, because I can't seem to get eh09 to boot at all. I can put cwm on powerwashed prerooted, and put AS on there maybe?


----------



## larryp1962

........


----------



## jane deaux

If I could get 3g/data to work on this powerwashed I'd use it for now.

Tried CM7 for this and have same 3g/data problem. I don't really like the CM7 too much anyway. Was really really hoping for AS, but following the above method over and over, I cannot get my phone to boot in eh09. I have CWM on it and I added as10.zip to card and it fails each time. :/


----------



## larryp1962

larryp1962 said:


> Heres how i do it... First i download WinRAR on my PC.
> 
> Go back to EE25 (with repartition checked) with Odin
> 
> Download this file...its pre rooted EH09...... http://dl.dropbox.com/u/50778557/rooted_EH09_CSGB.zip
> 
> Open Odin and put it in PDA(.tar files go in PDA ) (DO NOT check repartition) pull battery then plug USB phone to PC click down on volume button...download mode,,, click start,,after finished put battery back in and let boot fully.
> 
> Open Odin again and put this CWM http://dl.dropbox.co...ecovery-ALL.tar in PDA (DO NOT check repartition) do same steps going to download mode,,,put battery back in and let boot fully - Now you have EH09 pre rooted with CWM all recovery -
> 
> Heres how i put Rom .zip files or any other .zip files on my SD card........ plug USB phone to PC open USB storage click on computer on PC and you will see drive "G" drag file to and copy. Now file is on your SD card. unplug phone.
> 
> Now hold down on volume / power / and home buttons ( this what they call the 3 finger method)..... samsung logo will go off and back on,,,when it goes off again release buttons...Your in recovery mode now..
> 
> Wipe data/Wipe cache / Dalvik (Davik is in advanced)
> 
> Find ( install zip from SD card)....choose zip from sdcard
> 
> Find .zip file you want, click it,,, you will see alot of no's click on yes and let it install.
> 
> Phone will boot up and ...... "wala!" you should be on your new rom


----------



## jane deaux

Okay, Flashed back to EE25 and updated through kies mini, again. Then odined a cwm recovery(blue) and added the flashable.root.pkg.zip to sd card and then booted into cwm recovery. Chose the flash.zip and it went through! Now to see if Im really rooted. I guess stock gingerbread will have to work for now. Maybe Ill brave another custom rom tomorrow







Now that 3g is working again. Now that I've seen what a custom rom can do and look like I think I want it.

That link works now, Ill give it a go tomorrow!

*edit* Im ROOTED!!!!


----------



## larryp1962

jane deaux said:


> Okay, Flashed back to EE25 and updated through kies mini, again. Then odined a cwm recovery(blue) and added the flashable.root.pkg.zip to sd card and then booted into cwm recovery. Chose the flash.zip and it went through! Now to see if Im really rooted. I guess stock gingerbread will have to work for now. Maybe Ill brave another custom rom tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that 3g is working again. Now that I've seen what a custom rom can do and look like I think I want it.
> 
> That link works now, Ill give it a go tomorrow!
> 
> *edit* Im ROOTED!!!!


Great!

Im running a showcase also...


----------



## jane deaux

larryp1962 said:


> Great!
> 
> Im running a showcase also...


Thanks! Got any brilliant tips or tricks?

Okay, Update.

I tried awesome sauce, I didn't like it so much. Really just the bold blue on everything was working for me. So I tried changing out a few of the icons i didn't like, like the battery, and it was only partly successful. Sometimes the battery was as, sometimes it was my pink circle. So for now I am trying TSM. Here goes...


----------



## jbreakfield

jane deaux said:


> Thanks! Got any brilliant tips or tricks?
> 
> Okay, Update.
> 
> I tried awesome sauce, I didn't like it so much. Really just the bold blue on everything was working for me. So I tried changing out a few of the icons i didn't like, like the battery, and it was only partly successful. Sometimes the battery was as, sometimes it was my pink circle. So for now I am trying TSM. Here goes...


Hey jane, glad you finally got it going! TSM is really nice... also, check out the PDiddy theme for TSM


----------



## jane deaux

Yes I did like TSM. I am trying a couple others real quick just to see which is my favorite. I want something sleek but not so guy-ish. (read, sometimes i'm a picky woman)







So imma try MIUI real quick. But I may end up using TSM cause I like tsm parts. And I always use GoLauncher with themes.









Thanks Everyone!


----------



## larryp1962

I'm running miui theres alot of themes for it


----------



## jane deaux

larryp1962 said:


> I'm running miui theres alot of themes for it


I don't like the iphone look. Is there a way to change that. And, the carrier info came up Verizon, not a huge deal, but is there a way to change that?


----------



## larryp1962

jane deaux said:


> I don't like the iphone look. Is there a way to change that. And, the carrier info came up Verizon, not a huge deal, but is there a way to change that?


I don't know what an iPhone looks like....lol

I use the launcher that comes with miui 
There were links for all three carriers


----------



## jane deaux

I feel so smart just having a rooted sc and custom rom. Ha. Especially when I'm around my other friends with one and they are still rocking stock froyo.









I don't know if I can handle the miui, but imma give it a day at least.


----------



## mezster

Were you on resurrection or pool party? Resurrection is nice, but pool party is much nicer imhp. + more themes.


----------



## jane deaux

mezster said:


> Were you on resurrection or pool party? Resurrection is nice, but pool party is much nicer imhp. + more themes.


Can you put pool party on a Showcase?

All I can say at this point is... my poor phone...

I didn't like miui at all. I liked the color and the smoothness but just could not handle the difference in interface. I much prefer the android look. Menu opt's, pull downs, ect. soooo, here i go again..again. I'm flashing back to ee25, updating via kies(cause i'm not sure if i don't have to or not) then maybe going to try pool partyyyyy....hmmmm....


----------



## larryp1962

Yes you can run on showcase

You have to use V1.6 in the fascinate developers
section


----------



## jane deaux

Okay, last question...for today. I hope.

In you guys opinion, what's the most stable rom for the Showcase? I'd like to have one be really smooth and not laggy. On TSM it was locking up constantly, but it could have been user error in unzipping it without correct preprocess first. or something like that. Just wondering.


----------



## jbreakfield

jane deaux said:


> Okay, last question...for today. I hope.
> 
> In you guys opinion, what's the most stable rom for the Showcase? I'd like to have one be really smooth and not laggy. On TSM it was locking up constantly, but it could have been user error in unzipping it without correct preprocess first. or something like that. Just wondering.


That's tough to say, because just about every phone (even different Showcases) act differently... and there's also a difference in how they act with different kernels, although I'm not sure if you've tried using different kernels yet.

Best thing to do is try out several for a couple of days each, and see how they perform on your handset.


----------



## jane deaux

Okay, I'm using pool party and I'm loving it. Like a whole lot. So much so that I do believe this is what Ill stick with for awhile. I can even live without swype till that's added and I'm die hard swype user.







Very Happy Woman right now!

Again, THANKS YA'LL!


----------



## jbreakfield

jane deaux said:


> Okay, I'm using pool party and I'm loving it. Like a whole lot. So much so that I do believe this is what Ill stick with for awhile. I can even live without swype till that's added and I'm die hard swype user.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Happy Woman right now!
> 
> Again, THANKS YA'LL!


jane, go to the Swype Beta website, register, follow instructions, and enjoy Swype with Pool Party...


----------



## jane deaux

Okay, I am going to do that immediately.

But, alas I have another question. I have learned about kernels to the extent that I believe they speed up the phone? Is there something that can speed up my data? Im getting terrible slow browsing and timeouts in the market.









Okay, nevermind. It sped up fine.









But, I'd still like to learn more about those kernels. Where would one go to learn about those?


----------



## jane deaux

Okay, this is probably a terrible question, but.... Why no facebook sync???

I can't believe I'm saying this, but, I took pool party off. As nice as the look was and the feel of the phone, I have to have better contact setup. The contacts couldn't be joined with a long press. Also, the no facebook sync, that was a bummer. I use my facebook contacts daily. There are people that I added through facebook and didn't get a phone number because it was on facebook.

This is so sad because this was nearly the perfect rom for me. I was delighted with the smoothness, interface, and the customizing.

Really wanted a custom rom. :/


----------

